# Happy Thanksgiving!



## christianhunter (Nov 23, 2010)

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving.There are so many things to be thankful for,and I pray the best for you all.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 23, 2010)

same to you and everyone here.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 23, 2010)

I got 5 thanksgivings to go to!!! Its gonna be a gooden and im gonna weigh 20 pounds more!!!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re:*

Give thanks to the Lord for He is good. His love endures forever!

Many Happy thanksgivings to all!


----------



## Harley45 (Nov 23, 2010)

formula1 said:


> Give thanks to the Lord for He is good. His love endures forever!
> 
> Many Happy thanksgivings to all!



AmenHappy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 23, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 25, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving !!! I pray everyone has a safe and wonderful day. I am also praying for those who are less fortunate.


----------



## apoint (Nov 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f-78YLWvNxA?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f-78YLWvNxA?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 25, 2010)

I hope everyone will check the daily Bible verse that's posted for today.

Enjoy your family and all of God's blessings today.


----------



## gtparts (Nov 25, 2010)

formula1 said:


> Give thanks to the Lord for He is good. His love endures forever!
> 
> Many Happy thanksgivings to all!



A very personal and heart-felt "AMEN" to all on this joyous response to the blessings of God!!


----------

